# Looking for feedback for this business idea: Ethical Exotic Meat



## Gorgar (Oct 8, 2020)

Well, you read the title, and you probably already know what I'm talking about. I got this idea like a week ago, and I've always thought of it as a perfect idea; I haven't gotten the chance to talk to anyone else about and see what they thought.

A franchised restaurant selling food the most exotic meat, like seals, buffalo, penguins, and doubles for selling its own meat in groceries. I can already hear the alarm bells in your head, "How do you get the meat but without killing the animals?" The answer is simple: Plant-based meat. Meat that tastes exactly like the same thing down to the nutritional value. I'm talking impossible burgers, impossible meatballs, impossible sausages, and more!  Not only will it have exotic animals, but it will also include extinct animals and complete fictional animals like dragons and dinosaurs. It will finally make vegans and going green be cool, but it will hopefully be the key to end animal hunting.

Are you in on this? Am I onto something?


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Oct 8, 2020)

I don't think there's a lot of overlap between people who want to eat exotic meats and people who want to eat plant based meat.


----------



## byuu (Oct 8, 2020)

> and complete fictional animals like dragons and dinosaurs


Add free dragon dildos with your fake soy meat and I'm in.


----------



## hotcheetospuffs (Oct 8, 2020)

We are not your personal focus group.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 8, 2020)

you can't make plants taste like meat, anyone who says you can is either lying to you or retarded.


----------



## JamusActimus (Oct 8, 2020)

Do the same but you can fuck extinct species insteed of eating them and this will be a success


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 8, 2020)

This is a dumb idea the point of eating an exotic animal is not the taste it's the rarity. A smarter idea is to get some sort of license to raise these animals on a farm and  sell them off in small quantities.Like ever October you sell panda and Pumpkien spice steaks.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Oct 8, 2020)

Does it come with plant-based weird diseases you easily avoid by eating beef and chicken?

This is 2020 after all.

And given that it's 2020, why plant-based? Shouldn't it be bug-based?


----------



## karz (Oct 8, 2020)

the enthusiasm is there but i don't think this would be a commercial success


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 8, 2020)

Soy based meat.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Oct 8, 2020)

there is nothing exotic about fake meat, this idea is gay and OP is gay


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Oct 8, 2020)

you can't make vegetables into meat you vegan retard.
Just buy opposite sex pairs and breed them or something.


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Oct 8, 2020)

Way too niche of a market, not to mention all the research and development you need to do. It's not going to be easy to emulate exactly how game meat would taste, and the only people to eat game meat are hunters who would probably just hunt their own meat instead of choosing a vegan alternative.


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 8, 2020)

MediocreMilt said:


> Does it come with plant-based weird diseases you easily avoid by eating beef and chicken?
> 
> This is 2020 after all.
> 
> And given that it's 2020, why plant-based? Shouldn't it be bug-based?


You know what, that’s a really smart idea of bugs.
They’re easy to raise and they’re completely made of protein.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 8, 2020)

Periodic reminder that Maddox used to be funny:


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Oct 8, 2020)

The real ethical exotic meat is raising braindead clones of exotic animals for consumption.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Oct 8, 2020)

Well if you're going to go that far, you might as well all the way to the long pig.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Oct 8, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> you can't make vegetables into meat you vegan retard.
> Just buy opposite sex pairs and breed them or something.


thats what i thought op would be talking about


----------



## TheGoodCensor (Oct 8, 2020)

This sounds like something a 13 year old who recently found out about vegetarianism would come up with.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 9, 2020)

In Asia you can get all those exotic meat, dolphin, tiger balls, snake, dog, cat.
Why not travel to Asia and taste the real thing instead of eating veggie fake meat?


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Oct 9, 2020)

I think there is a real market for bat based recipes.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 9, 2020)

mr.moon1488 said:


> I think there is a real market for bat based recipes.


There is a market for whatever product you want to sell.
There is a bunch of animals that can be eaten, the west only eats chicken, cow or fish, while Asia eats anything, make it vegan but taste exactly to the real thing is a good idea, but how you will sell the meat? i think its better if you open a vegan restaurant that sells vegan food that taste like like whatever meat you want to sell, London, New York, Dubai, Singapore, Shangai, you have plenty of locations to start, the question is, what will be the menu for the opening so you can attract people?


----------



## Brahma (Oct 9, 2020)

I eat a lot of meat. I've tried impossible and some other meat substitutes. They're ok, they taste like beef. I eat a decent amount of waterfowl, deer, I'll give exotics a go if I'm local to them, tried gator in FL, ate some horse in France etc. They're different and could be classified as "an acquired taste". I didn't hate them but I'd need some practise before I relished the idea of another horse steak instead of beef.


My problem with your idea is I don't know wtf a penguin tastes like. Any unpleasant notes in the tasting of your plant based stuff is going to  be blamed on it being plant based, even if that unpleasant note is already present in penguin.

Basically, peoples unfamiliarity with what you're trying to imitate is gojng to lead them to blame the plant based nature, not the gaminess or whatever of the real wild animal you're replicating


----------



## Stoneheart (Oct 9, 2020)

You sir are a very sick Person. 
1. most exotic meat is not that good and people will just eat it once for the bragging rights.
2. Vegan meat is an abomination and you should burn in hell


----------



## Gorgar (Oct 9, 2020)

crapstream said:


> There is a market for whatever product you want to sell.
> There is a bunch of animals that can be eaten, the west only eats chicken, cow or fish, while Asia eats anything, make it vegan but taste exactly to the real thing is a good idea, but how you will sell the meat? i think its better if you open a vegan restaurant that sells vegan food that taste like like whatever meat you want to sell, London, New York, Dubai, Singapore, Shangai, you have plenty of locations to start, the question is, what will be the menu for the opening so you can attract people?


Here's the basic gist, I'm not adding stuff that tastes like almost exactly like other animals like Iguanas. When people eat an exotic animal, they want something that is completely off the wall for them. If they walk in the door and eat one of my meats and find that it's similar to any other meat that they can find in their kitchen, what would make them ever come back again?  
Still, I'm considering creating a human flesh burger just for the people who want to come over for a challenge as well as for Papua New Guinea. I'm also considering really dangerous meats to eat, but that is extremely popular in some parts of the world like dolphins.
I haven't looked into everything else yet, but I'm looking forward to making PETA friendly versions of ostriches, yaks, bison, buffalos, and hippos.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 10, 2020)

What if you make it taste, feel and look like shit, literary shit.
I seen recently that scat is becoming more popular, John Mcafee and other celebrities do scat sex, I've talked with some friends and they have done it at least a couple of times, even my female friends have told me they tried, maybe it will become a standard thing to do in sex, like ass licking,
but there are some that doesn't find shit a nice thing to eat,
i will never eat fresh shit coming out from someone else butt,

but, if i try some veggie shit meat that taste, feels and looks like shit, i might try scat one day, i will prefer to taste the fake shit first before going for the real one, and maybe one day it will be possible to buy other peoples veggie shit, like Belle Delphine.


Spoiler: Belle Delphine


----------



## Bad Take Crucifier (Oct 11, 2020)

Honestly this sounds like the exact type of thing to appeal to smug white "activist" types.


----------



## EmuWarsVeteran (Oct 11, 2020)

Sounds like a scam to me!

Besides, if you want real ethical meat biorreactors are just about getting to the point where we are starting to find labgrown meat which tastes just like the real thing because it IS the real thing, so no need to bullshit people with fako nut paddies anymore.

So even if you don't get closed for deceptive advertising you're gonna get run over by the biotech companies. Either way, failure awaits.

Going vegan will simply never be cool.


----------



## hawaianlapulapu (Oct 11, 2020)

Nice idea, next step is to raise money trough an ICO and launch fakeveggiepattycoin


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 20, 2020)

Otis Boi said:


> This is a dumb idea the point of eating an exotic animal is not the taste it's the rarity. A smarter idea is to get some sort of license to raise these animals on a farm and  sell them off in small quantities.Like ever October you sell panda and Pumpkien spice steaks.


I wrote a business plan like that for a class in college (it would have actually helped _save_ endangered species via farming them!), and my professor got mad at me.


----------



## crapstream (Oct 21, 2020)

Picklechu said:


> I wrote a business plan like that for a class in college (it would have actually helped _save_ endangered species via farming them!), and my professor got mad at me.



why not put all the endangered species in remote island, like the movie jurassic park


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 21, 2020)

ethical wat


----------



## Begemot (Oct 21, 2020)

Sounds based. As long as carnists and bloodmouths stop hurting animals, I'm 'game'.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Oct 21, 2020)

just luhv dat seered bottle of liquid smoke on every cube!


----------



## Save Goober (Oct 22, 2020)

No. This completely misses the point of eating exotic meat. It's like making a museum that only displays posters of famous art.
But if it _wasn't_ 2020, I'd say go for it in a place like San Fransisco, you could probably raise $10 million venture capital for this idea easily. Just don't use your own money.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Oct 22, 2020)

Any business proposal with the term "Ethical" in the name is fake and gay. Also doomed to fail outside of the usual bugman hives.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Nov 1, 2020)

A better idea: Fresh exotic meat 
There are already brands of jerky made from python, alligator, etc but I don't care for jerky. put the meat in a can or frozen I'll be a customer.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Nov 1, 2020)

drfuzzyballs said:


> A better idea: Fresh exotic meat
> There are already brands of jerky made from python, alligator, etc but I don't care for jerky. put the meat in a can or frozen I'll be a customer.


Some of that stuff can already be bought in a can. 
e.g. https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerky-Company-Louisiana-Alligator/dp/B01EG082Y0

As a side note canned and frozen foods* are not considered fresh.

*Freezer section frozen not flash frozen/frozen until it goes in to the butcher display


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Nov 1, 2020)

stupidpieceofshit said:


> Some of that stuff can already be bought in a can.
> e.g. https://www.amazon.com/Newport-Jerky-Company-Louisiana-Alligator/dp/B01EG082Y0
> 
> As a side note canned and frozen foods* are not considered fresh.
> ...


Yeah but those reviews say it sucks, likewise with the rattlesnake meat. I'm in the market for exotic foods not crap.


----------



## stupidpieceofshit (Nov 1, 2020)

drfuzzyballs said:


> Yeah but those reviews say it sucks, likewise with the rattlesnake meat. I'm in the market for exotic foods not crap.


Canned meat/product normally sucks compared to the fresh, I also just went with the first result I saw then based on reviews.


----------



## Xarpho (Nov 19, 2020)

Gorgar said:


> I'm looking forward to making PETA friendly versions of ostriches, yaks, bison, buffalos, and hippos.


Becoming friends with PETA will only end poorly.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Nov 28, 2020)

Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> Well if you're going to go that far, you might as well all the way to the long pig.


Hu fu??? 

The funniest scam of the early 00's.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Dec 1, 2020)

Some nature reserves have to cull some of their animals and will sell the meat to food suppliers and restaurants. It's not endangered animals' meat, because they don't cull those, but it is unusual and exotic, things like gazelle, zebra, crocodile etc sourced from Africa and sold in Europe or America. Could call it ethical depending on your particular morals, since they have to be killed anyway for environmental reasons so it's not as if they're being farmed specifically to be killed.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 16, 2021)

You had me believing this was a real idea by the title, and then it got progressively more retarded until you practically spelled it out for us that it's a joke. Pretty well done.

I think exotic meat is an interesting and unexplored market though. All I ever see is beef, chicken, pork, and fish, mainly. I'm sure you can go out of your way to find something else especially if you're in a big city, but just penetrating the food market more deeply would be an interesting challenge.


----------

